# Jonathan Edwards Collection CD



## refbaptdude (Jun 26, 2006)

Any of you brothers know of a way to upgrade the Jonathan Edwards Collection CD 5.1 (WORDsearch) to the newer Wordsearch or Cross platform?

Thanks,
Steve Clevenger


----------

